# treating small dogs differently



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Now, I know the general public tends to treat small dogs more like babies, and spoil them and allow bad behavior, more than they do big dogs (I mean in general). 

Do the people here (serious dog people) do this, too......... honestly? 

I do find myself doing it, and I consider myself a pretty good dog person and trainer. 

I stop myself, but I wish I didn't have the tendency at all.

Is it the lack of serious damage possible by them, or maybe that they seem puppy-like?


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

After spending two weeks with my mother-in-law's spoiled and incredibly STUPID French poodle I cannot STAND little dogs. I offered to take her dog back to the states (they live in Colombia) and train the dog. They declined, probably a good idea.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> After spending two weeks with my mother-in-law's spoiled and incredibly STUPID French poodle I cannot STAND little dogs. I offered to take her dog back to the states (they live in Colombia) and train the dog. They declined, probably a good idea.


You know, I've heard from several knowledgeable people that the IQ of Standard Poodles did not make it over in the development of smaller Poodles.

The 70-pound, NOT FAT, tall Poodle next door seems to me to be brilliant..... but I sure have met what I thought were stupid little ones.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Patrick Murray said:
> 
> 
> > After spending two weeks with my mother-in-law's spoiled and incredibly STUPID French poodle I cannot STAND little dogs. I offered to take her dog back to the states (they live in Colombia) and train the dog. They declined, probably a good idea.
> ...


Standard poodles seem a lot like shepherds. Toy and miniature poodles, on the other hand, annoy the crap out of me! BTW, this is seriously nitpicky, but there is no such thing as a "French" poodle. There are only standard, miniature, and toy poodles, and they're defined by height. :wink: . Just in case you're wondering: Standard = 15 inches at highest point and over; Miniature = 10-15 inches tall at highest point; Toy = below 10 inches at highest point.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't treat my 14 lb terriers any different then my 80 lb GSD. 
This is a major problem, IMHO. Little dogs get away with being nasty little ankle biters and people think it's cute. Let a big dog show aggression and all he(( is going to break out. 
Besides, at 14 lbs, those little monster's teeth are 3/4 the size of my GSD's. They WILL hurt you.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think Bob is right, it's more a matter of how they are raised. I actually personally know some really sweet, well behaved, well trained min poodles. They have had great success in the ob ring. I also know 2 wonderful little toy poodles. All these dogs were brought up right. The biggest problem that I've noticed with toy breeds is they can be rather difficult to house break.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've got Boston Terriers and I treat them in their training the same as a big dog. They don't know they're small. Doodle, my male, will do protection work. I have both my male and female trained on explosive detection. Prissy the female has two 5 week old pups so she stays with them right now but during her time away from them she gets in my lap to watch TV. If my large dogs could they would do the same. I have the two female pups for sale, that's all she had. They are registered and I'm selling them for $350.00 each. I can honestly say they are from working lines.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I ADORE Boston Terriers! They are so plucky and good natured. You can't go wrong with a bt. I've always thought if I couldn't have a GSD, I would have a schipperke, but on second thought, I have never met a Boston I didn't like.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I ADORE Boston Terriers! They are so plucky and good natured. You can't go wrong with a bt. I've always thought if I couldn't have a GSD, I would have a schipperke, but on second thought, I have never met a Boston I didn't like.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have found that they are very popular in underground juggling rings.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I ADORE Boston Terriers! They are so plucky and good natured. You can't go wrong with a bt. I've always thought if I couldn't have a GSD, I would have a schipperke, but on second thought, I have never met a Boston I didn't like.


Okay, I *have* met a Boston I didn't like! My neighbor in Germany was a vet tech and she had a French bulldog and a Boston and they were BOTH meaner than he!!. The French BD actually attacked my GSD when he was 5 months old, and the Boston tried on several occasions to do the same.

I have no clue what that woman did to make her dogs so ornery...she was actually very knowledgeable about dogs, training, and keeping animals in line. I think it was just that it was "the end of hte line" for these two if she couldn't rehabilitate them.

I also hate it when people believe little dogs can do as they please. A dog bite is a dog bite. I have permanent scars from getting bit by a dachshund while trying to break up a fight between him and a 5 1/2 lb dachshund/wire terrier mix!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

My grandmother has a BT. He's really spunky, but I trained him well so he minds his manners. His favorite trick is to chase squirrels up trees. Literally UP the tree! Crazy little devil, but a cool dog if you like them small.


----------



## Carol Silrum (May 9, 2006)

Hi,
I'm new here (thanks Bob!) and I'm new to owning a small dog. I've had GSDs my whole life...my first was when I was a baby...Skook guarded me like a hawk! Anyway we presently have a 9 1/2yr. GS bitch and have just recently got a Decker Rat Terrier. (google it)

I'm finding it interesting that though we are working with a trainer doing basic ob at this stage...he is 4 1/2 mon. I do find that both my husband and I(and especially my 89 yr. old Mom who lives with us) let him get away with things we never would have tolerated with our GS...mostly I think because of size. For example, when he comes in the house off leash he runs around like a manic, because of his size we tend to laugh rather than putting an immediate stop on it. He is very comical and it's a whole new thing for us. I'm embarrassed to admit this  but it's true...he just makes us laugh over and over as he is getting away with murder! HELP!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> My grandmother has a BT. He's really spunky, but I trained him well so he minds his manners. His favorite trick is to chase squirrels up trees. Literally UP the tree! Crazy little devil, but a cool dog if you like them small.


BT means a certain working earth dog to me (Border Terrier), like my granddogs.

I guess these initials don't work out so well all the time........ :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Silrum said:


> ..... He is very comical and it's a whole new thing for us. I'm embarrassed to admit this  but it's true...he just makes us laugh over and over as he is getting away with murder! HELP!!


Welcome to the forum!

Scroll up to Bob Scott's comments about training big-vs-small dogs .... read it every morning! :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My 5 month GSD runs around like a maniac when he comes in the house after a bath, & we just laugh too, so it's not just the little ones who get away with murder! :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Carol Silrum said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here (thanks Bob!) and I'm new to owning a small dog. I've had GSDs my whole life...my first was when I was a baby...Skook guarded me like a hawk! Anyway we presently have a 9 1/2yr. GS bitch and have just recently got a Decker Rat Terrier. (google it)
> 
> I'm finding it interesting that though we are working with a trainer doing basic ob at this stage...he is 4 1/2 mon. I do find that both my husband and I(and especially my 89 yr. old Mom who lives with us) let him get away with things we never would have tolerated with our GS...mostly I think because of size. For example, when he comes in the house off leash he runs around like a manic, because of his size we tend to laugh rather than putting an immediate stop on it. He is very comical and it's a whole new thing for us. I'm embarrassed to admit this  but it's true...he just makes us laugh over and over as he is getting away with murder! HELP!!


At 4.5 months, would all think that animal would be getting close to prong territory? For self-corrections, at the very least? Something like a Decker Rat isn't your standard lap doggie.


----------



## Carol Silrum (May 9, 2006)

Yes I'd been wondering if a prong would be necessary with him. I guess I first need to be consistant with keeping him on leash! I think it's time we took a few steps back and tighten our control. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> At 4.5 months, would all think that animal would be getting close to prong territory? For self-corrections, at the very least? Something like a Decker Rat isn't your standard lap doggie.


4.5 months is way early for a prong IMO! This is a puppy, Carol. He's no different than a GSD, just smaller.

I would not start using a prong/corrections until the dog knows his obedience commands backwards and forwards. Right now I would use redirection to get him to understand that certain behaviors are not tolerated (i.e. pick him up while he's being a maniac and crate him if necessary to calm down). Honestly, let him be a puppy! You have plenty of time to get control...very little time to enjoy him as a puppy. This of course doesn't mean you should tolerate getting on furnture, chewing things, barking that you don't want...just means you shouldn't sweat little things.


----------



## Carol Silrum (May 9, 2006)

Stacia,
Thanks for putting a better spin on it...yes we don't want to miss the fun cute puppy stage. He is a great little dog and getting better all the time, but also showing a lot of independance. 

Off topic...I'm going to PM you about something else. 

~Carol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Sarah Hall said:
> 
> 
> > My grandmother has a BT. He's really spunky, but I trained him well so he minds his manners. His favorite trick is to chase squirrels up trees. Literally UP the tree! Crazy little devil, but a cool dog if you like them small.
> ...


BT  I also had a Bull Terrier, just to add to the confusion. :lol:


----------

